# How long do your MAC false lashes last?



## ladyJ (Aug 23, 2008)

I went to MAC today and got a Cult of Cherry makeover. I asked the MA to put false lashes on me and they looked great! It was my friend time ever using them. Now, I'm just wondering how long the lashes will last since they were kind of on the pricey side. Also, how can you clean the lashes without damaging them? There is a lot of glue mixed with eyeliner on them. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 23, 2008)

It depends how well you take care of them but generally they last awhile. To clean mine i just soak a cotton ball makeup remover and gently wipe off any leftover makeup.


----------



## foomph (Aug 23, 2008)

^ same...jojoba oil works great!


----------



## jdmac (Aug 24, 2008)

i think enkore has a youtube video on how to take care of lashes.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 24, 2008)

i love the mac eyelash but you can also try the ardell the work pretty good and easy to apply. HTH.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 24, 2008)

They can last you up to 6/7 go's... 
If you put mascara on them, maybe only two applications.

Use qtips soaked on eye makeup remover (mild one) and gently clean em xxx


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

ive got one pair of mac lashes and upto now i've used them about 3 times
they are still in tip-top condition

i just pull all the glue off when i've pulled them from my eyes and they are cleannnn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i dont put mascara on them though


----------



## fidelistoh (Sep 2, 2008)

i use the strip eyelashes glue from Ardell, and i just pull it off from the false lashes at the end of the day!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

mines last about 3-5 applications! if you have watery eyes they may last less...because i wear contacts and sometimes my eyes water a little and i know its time to retire them when they start doing PEACE SIGNS at the end =P LOL but just putting them in a safe place and not sleeping in them and also pulling the glue off carefully will really help the lifespan!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

oh and glam8babe is sooo right...dont add mascara. i learned the hard way!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 29, 2009)

I mascara up mine, I know that makes them have a way shorter life, but its the look I like.

If you're using mascara on them, they wont last more then two times. Just a warning. 

BUT if you don't mascara them up, they will last more like 5 times, just be gentle with them and make sure you keep them in their case.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 29, 2009)

I got into lashes this past thanksgiving. (thanks to the advice given by this great board!!) i def use mascara i just like the way they look better but it does shorten them to like two times. i have mac but i have alos bought ardell and they are great at a cheap price, so i dont feel guilty about using the mascara.


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

i can usually get 4 uses out of them!


----------

